# Bellator FC 74 Fight Discussion Thread



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Bellator 74
Date: Sep 28, 2012
Location: Atlantic City, N.J.
Venue: Caesar's Atlantic City
Broadcast: MTV2, Spike.com, EPIX












> MAIN CARD (MTV2)
> 
> Lyman Good vs. Jim Wallhead - welterweight-tourney opening round
> Andrey Koreshkov vs. Jordan Smith - welterweight-tourney opening round
> ...





> A Season 7 welterweight tournament will take center stage at Bellator 74.
> 
> Officials today announced the nearly complete lineup for the Sept. 28 event, which takes place at Caesar's Atlantic City in Atlantic City, N.J.
> 
> ...


http://mmajunkie.com/news/30181/bel...terweight-tourney-good-wallhead-headliner.mma


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

And so the last season on MTV2 begins. We will miss that station! Well not really! lol


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

Just curious, how active are Bellator discussions usually? I watch every event and just curious if it's worth stopping by during the fights.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I think it gets pretty active.


----------



## hwwor91ST (Oct 1, 2012)

And so the last season on MTV2 begins. We will miss that station! Well not really! lol


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Now Spike gets to show live MMA fights again.


----------

